# Preamplificador para TDA 1562Q



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola, alguien tendra un preamplificador para un amplificador con TDA1562Q.

ya eh buscado varios preamplificadores pero todos me qemaron el integrado. nose si es porque le eh metido mucha entrada con el preamplificador pero siempre se han quemado. 

Por eso es que abri otro tema. Si el moderador lo cree inapropiado que cierre el tema

Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola, lo querés con control de tonos o simple. Yo armé una potencia para auto con 2 TDA1562 y le agregué el preamplificador con LM741 que subí acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Quedó así la placa:







Tiene control de ganancia así que lo adecuás al amplificador. Lo tengo andando hace bastante tiempo ya sin problemas...

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 10, 2009)

Yo  lo quiero bien simple porque es para escuchar musica en casa. 
Gracias lo mismo.!


----------



## ivanovish68 (Feb 23, 2010)

una pregunta mna dime todos los circuitos que has puesto con el TDA de cuanto watios son , por q*UE* estan los planos pero no especificas si watiaje y la alimentacion que necesitan cada uno , estaria muy a gradecido si respodnes mi mensaje con la respectiva informacion que te pido cuando de amperaje son y cuando de voltaje funcionan.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 23, 2010)

aleex dijo:


> Hola, alguien tendra un preamplificador para un amplificador con TDA1562Q.
> 
> ya eh buscado varios preamplificadores pero todos me qemaron el integrado. nose si es porque le eh metido mucha entrada con el preamplificador pero siempre se han quemado.
> 
> ...


 
Por que no sube el plano de los preamplificadores que te queman el integrado y verificamos por que pasa esto. El tda1562q no deberia tener problemas con ningun amplificador, seguramente estas sobrepasando las tensiones maximas permitidas en la entrada del mismo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------

